# Do you re-take your opener if your DQ'd



## tinymk (Dec 14, 2017)

Do you re-take your opener if your opening lift is not passed or do you move up? 

I was taught and had it driven into my head, if my opener is not passed I retake it as a 2nd lift. I am a heavy opener in meets(about 20 pounds from where I expect to finish) and I tend to stick to this plan. Although,  I have several friends who will go to their planned 2nd lift or meet in the middle and go up half way to their 2nd. 

I know there is no wrong answer and everyone is different and has a preference.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 14, 2017)

Eh depends how it moved. But most likely i Would retake it get in the books then go balls to the wall on the third. 

I've never missed an opener. I know shit happens but no one should miss an opener. Ever.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 14, 2017)

You shouldn't ever miss an opener \, yeah retake it.

Opener is a hard tripple around 90%
2nd hard double around 95%
3rd go for broke


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Eh depends how it moved. But most likely i Would retake it get in the books then go balls to the wall on the third.
> 
> I've never missed an opener. I know shit happens but no one should miss an opener. Ever.



Only ones I missed was because of an extreme bad travel day prior where I shouldn't have lifted at all but did and tore pec.

Openers are to be smoked!


----------



## tinymk (Dec 14, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Eh depends how it moved. But most likely i Would retake it get in the books then go balls to the wall on the third.
> 
> I've never missed an opener. I know shit happens but no one should miss an opener. Ever.



I missed my opener bench at the IPL World Championships in Vegas. Just hit a PR squat and misgroved the bench low. Missed it. I thought to myself "better get your shit together". I came back and smoked it and my got 3rd for a PR 275 masters total. Shit happens, glad I got my head refocused and back on track...


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2017)

tinymk said:


> I missed my opener bench at the IPL World Championships in Vegas. Just hit a PR squat and misgroved the weight low. Missed it. I thought to myself "better get your shit together". I came back and smoked it and my got 3rd for a PR 275 masters total. Shit happens, glad I got my head refocused and back on track...



You gotta be missing a number there, 275 total for full power lol, yeah typo lol!

Just bustin your balls but it is funny


----------



## tinymk (Dec 15, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> You gotta be missing a number there, 275 total for full power lol, yeah typo lol!
> 
> Just bustin your balls but it is funny



Yes sir Full power raw(sleeves). I need my balls busted from time to time LOL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2017)

Definitely need to repeat the opener. I don't care what the cause is. When you miss a lift you expend energy so your planned second may not be so secondy anymore.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 15, 2017)

FYI

Secondy = having the essence of spirit of a second attempt.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2017)

tinymk said:


> Yes sir Full power raw(sleeves). I need my balls busted from time to time LOL



Ah you mean a 275 Total PR, you added 275.

Read it wrong brother, sorry lol


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 15, 2017)

depends why i missed it. if it was something stupid (jumped a command) i might go to the 2nd but i normally would not raise the weight


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 15, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Ah you mean a 275 Total PR, you added 275.
> 
> Read it wrong brother, sorry lol



No he means just a pr total in the 275 master class


----------



## tinymk (Dec 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No he means just a pr total in the 275 master class



Correct. I ended with a pr total for me at 275lb class-----1752 pounds.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> No he means just a pr total in the 275 master class



Note to self ( No post and eating at sametime )


----------



## kittensandkilos (Dec 17, 2017)

I have only missed one opener ever and it was due to not knowing what the **** I was doing (first meet ever.) I didn’t even think twice about retaking it, I just did it. 

Personally I would retake my opener every time due to a fear of bombing out. The only time I would see someone going straight to a second for good reason would be for a huge money meet and maybe they just missed due to a technicality like a missed command or fall back on the top of a squat.


----------

